
A public school in Germany making MS Office mandatory - klez
http://blogs.fsfe.org/guido/2016/04/public-schools-making-ms-office-mandatory/
======
herbst
fucking german are the worst. But seriously, reading this made my stomach
burping. Even without hating on Microsoft monopoly in Software never was a
good thing.

